# Jack Skellington 2.0



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Video is grainy but that looks like a superb movement - got any hires pics or a howto?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Impressive! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## massimino (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks cool. Did you record any video of last years show?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool movement


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the movement, slow and steady. Great job so far.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! I would love to know how you made it move like that. GREAT JOB


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Amazing. I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

I already made a 8 ft Jack that sits on my roof. If I can make it move like that, it would be awesome. Please share !


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

/pout

I can't see YouTube at work, dang it!


----------

